# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  I just made a clay ball python... now...

## ChicaPiton519

I need some help figureing out what morph i want it to be =]
if all goes well i will make more of them... cause ball pythons are easyer to shape and stuff... 

its smallerish... if i stretched him he would mabe be 10" long... heres a few pics...




its gota be an easyer morph to paint... its white clay, so i can pretty much do anything... =] 

every comment helps =]
-Sara

----------


## Reediculous

1st choice.......pied

----------


## ChicaPiton519

yeah im leaning toward a lav. albino pied... mostly cause its my dream snake... =]
soo yeah... off to find good pichas =]

----------


## Bright202

Blue or black eyed lucy! LOL thats an easy one!

----------


## ChicaPiton519

haha yeah, some one on another forum told me that one... but thats not much of a chalenge =]

----------


## Bright202

The dreamsicle?  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChicaPiton519

better known as the dreamsnakle   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## python.princess

let's see.... easy ones would be spiders, stripes, piebald... i dunno... very good job on the snake tho!

----------


## ChicaPiton519

well. i started painting... and its a lav. albino pied... but im going to surprise every one and post the rest of the play by plays in about idk half an hour or so when i get the darker orange finnished =]
im totally excited. it looks hot.

----------


## ChicaPiton519

its proven that weekends are my "bored outa my skull days" atleas the nights... cause i cant fall asleep...

heres the 'maping' of sorts...




filling in the lines.


now for the darker orange... =] looks good huh?




Finnished for tonight... there are a few things i need to re-blend and stuff cause some of the paint started to dry before i finnished... like around the mouth area and stuff






and then the morph on the bottom =]


its more cartoony than anything, but i think it looks pretty good =]
my very first clay python was before i got akua, its about the size of akua now lol... i made it so it could sit around my neck... and after a while my dad finally got tired of a clay snake sitting randomly throughout the house... needless to say... i have what? 5 ball pythons now lol.

Thanks for looking... 
i think im going to make atleast one more snake... but sitting diferently... i can prolly make like 3 more with the amout of clay i have sitting here... =]
mmhmm the possibilitys...

----------


## Reediculous

your doing a good job on that!.........................keep up the good work

----------


## ChicaPiton519

thanks =]
i made two more last night, they are wrapped up in each other, and i think im going to do a lucy and some sort of blackish ball python =]

----------


## ladywhipple02

A lucy and a super cinny would have some nice contrast...

----------


## ChicaPiton519

yeah thats what im thinkin... i think im just goin to do a black eyed lucy for the contrast... but idk... i have to find more super cinny pics first...

----------


## ladywhipple02

Here's a few good ones:

http://www.grazianireptiles.com/coll...uper_cinny.htm

----------


## ChicaPiton519

oh thanks =]
just what i was looking for =]

once it cools i can put the first coat of white on them... =]

----------


## ladywhipple02

What are you using for the eyes?

----------


## ChicaPiton519

clay balls, the white clay is softer, and most of my colord clay is a little harder... so it keeps its shape better even when its been played with for a while...

if i keep making these and 'refine' my snakes, then i might get some small glass cat eyes from the craft store... but i still have to work on making them have a good cross between cartoony and realistic...

----------


## Krazy99CL

cool. looks like a dremsicle ball.   :Rock on:

----------


## ChicaPiton519

good =] thats what i wanted it to be =]

i sent the pics to Ralph Davis, and told him i was inspired... =]
hopefully i get a reply =] 
haha
but thats just how much of a dork i am =]

----------

